# Lastolite Triflector



## keithfullermusic (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone here have a Lastolite Triflector? I've been doing loads of portraits lately, and I typically put a reflector under the face and to the side. However, I sort of clip things to stands and have the subject hold the one under their face, so I'd really like to get something a bit easier and more professional. 

It seems like the Triflector is a genius piece of kit, but I can't find much on it other than the stuff that Lastolite puts out. So I was just hoping for some feedback from people who have used it. Thanks.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 5, 2015)

I use the mini-triflector / diffuser (18") kit with 8 sides of reflecting covers for outdoor macro work, and it is brilliant. I generally have my camera on a tripod, with remote release. I can then position the reflector easily with one hand and trigger the shutter with the other hand. The handle on the reflector is very comfortable. Also, if I want to just park the reflector on the ground near my wildflower subject, it's a heck of a lot easier to position a straight-edged reflector than a round reflector. The triflector is pricy compared to the generic round reflector kits, but seems well made and is very usable. Next photo kit order I place will have a second 18" 1-stop diffuser frame so I can pick one to diffuse and one to reflect, 2 to diffuse, 2 to reflect. 

I can only think that for portraiture without having assistants to hold lighting equipment, the 30" TF would be exceedingly useful - clamp down your main diffuser on a stand, use the triflector in your left hand to position reflection the way you want. There's also a stand clamp that fits the triflectors.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 5, 2015)

I use these often... along with the 2 stop scrim they sell. I have quite a few 30" and 48" sets. I like the scrim as it can provide a softer effect than all of their other reflector offerings (if you've used reflectors you know they can be a little harsh sometimes). It's superb as a scrim under hard sunlight, it will save your bacon if you absolutely must shoot at noon. The most useful IMO are the silver and gold sunfire options, in addition to the 2 stop scrim. They are easy to hold in the left hand and shoot with the right. The material holds up well to. I really like their gear in general as they are very robust and survive real world use. They are a bit more pricey as Nancy mentions above, but like tripods... buy quality once and never buy again. I've had many reflectors of all makes, once I started using Lastolite's I dumped everything else.

I'd pass on the holder for a light stand though as it is essentially a sail. If there is any wind it is absolutely worthless. The tri-grips have a nice handle with velcro straps and you can stick your hand in there and it stabilizes the whole rig quite well. I often one-hand them or kneel and create a wedge against my body and the ground if shooting low... then your hands free. 

Another option if you want to go large is the Lastolite Skylite sets. I have a 3.2'x6.6' and 6.6'x6.6' with a selection of reflectors, gobos, and scrims. I use these on location quite often. They are superb and can also be used with some of the Matthew's overhead China Silks too.

My wife and youngest with the 2 stop scrim as a reflector...




Client portrait with the 6.6'x6.6' Skylite and a 2 stop China Silk, harsh afternoon sun. All natural light...


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 5, 2015)

It's the only one that you can hold with one hand. The round ones are great when you have an assistant, but when you don't the triflector is hard to beat. I've used a friends a few times, and the handle makes it so much easier, even at 48"


----------



## Pookie (Dec 5, 2015)

NancyP said:


> I use the mini-triflector / diffuser (18") kit with 8 sides of reflecting covers for outdoor macro work, and it is brilliant. I generally have my camera on a tripod, with remote release. I can then position the reflector easily with one hand and trigger the shutter with the other hand. The handle on the reflector is very comfortable. Also, if I want to just park the reflector on the ground near my wildflower subject, it's a heck of a lot easier to position a straight-edged reflector than a round reflector. The triflector is pricy compared to the generic round reflector kits, but seems well made and is very usable. Next photo kit order I place will have a second 18" 1-stop diffuser frame so I can pick one to diffuse and one to reflect, 2 to diffuse, 2 to reflect.
> 
> I can only think that for portraiture without having assistants to hold lighting equipment, the 30" TF would be exceedingly useful - clamp down your main diffuser on a stand, use the triflector in your left hand to position reflection the way you want. There's also a stand clamp that fits the triflectors.



Nancy, I'd suggest the 2 stop over the 1 stop as often it doesn't cut the light enough when you really need a diffuser... The material on the 2 stop is much better too. The 1 stop diffuser has taken more than a beating in my work, they get snagged quite easily. They also make a collapsible 6'x4' fold up diffuser too if you want large and collapsible.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the input everyone. However, I'm pretty sure we're talking about different things. I think you are referring to something like the Trigrip reflector, whereas I'm talking about the Triflector - http://www.lastolite.com/category/1066861.1067073.0.0.0/Triflector_MKII


----------



## Pookie (Dec 6, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone. However, I'm pretty sure we're talking about different things. I think you are referring to something like the Trigrip reflector, whereas I'm talking about the Triflector - http://www.lastolite.com/category/1066861.1067073.0.0.0/Triflector_MKII



The triflector is using the Lastolite material and similar shaped units on stands, same material but those are the stands I mentioned above. I'd avoid them at all costs on site as they act like sails, I've used the triflector(although never owned them myself) and I own the kicker kits. For in studio work they are ok, not great. All of these units are beyond impractical (IMO) on site as the slightest wind throws them tumbling. They are perfect for sailing. You'll need more than one assistant to maintain them while shooting. Also, they come in a much less options than the other versions of their reflectors, and I don't think you can get the scrims at all.

This is why I mentioned the Skylite kit... beefier and provide the same or better results than the rest while on site. I use these often and although more to set up/takedown They can be sand bagged much much easier. The 3x3 or 3x6 is most useful when you're solo. The triflector is just too flimsy (both the reflectors and stands) to withstand on site work... which I assumed is what you were asking about. If they were a little heavier and had more than one bar attaching the reflector to the stand they might work better. YMMV though, with me I typically have one to two assistants on site... even then I would not recommend them and go with the Skylite version.


----------



## LDS (Dec 6, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> It seems like the Triflector is a genius piece of kit, but I can't find much on it other than the stuff that Lastolite puts out. So I was just hoping for some feedback from people who have used it. Thanks.



I'd give a look to the UpLite also (maybe together a TriGrip/TriFlip). It's larger, but it's also useful beyond head/head and shoulder shots, and can be blocked more easily in windy situations.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Dec 7, 2015)

it sounds like most of the complaints are about using it outdoors. to be clear - i would only use this in a studio environment for headshots. i don't use assistants for things like this, so i need something to hold at least 2 reflectors.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> it sounds like most of the complaints are about using it outdoors. to be clear - i would only use this in a studio environment for headshots. i don't use assistants for things like this, so i need something to hold at least 2 reflectors.



The Westcott Eyelighter looks interesting (I have no experience with it, though). If you already have the reflectors, you could also consider a pair of Manfrotto (Avenger) RH353 holders attached to a light stand.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 7, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> it sounds like most of the complaints are about using it outdoors. to be clear - i would only use this in a studio environment for headshots. i don't use assistants for things like this, so i need something to hold at least 2 reflectors.



If you're only using these in studio then they may be fine but in that circumstance I'd use butterfly's as they are much easier/versatile compared to these units. You won't need the collapsible aspect at all. The stands that come with Lastolite are very cheap compared to all their other offerings. I'd go as mentioned above... Avenger, Kupo, etc... all much better options. Hell, if only working studio then make your own. I'd suggest Kupo over Avenger unless you have money to burn, same quality just cheaper.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Dec 7, 2015)

the highlight is just outrageously expensive IMO, so there is no way that I'm going to go for that. Also, i know that there are arms to hold single reflectors, but I often use at least 2 (one below and one to the side), so I fail to see how those would be better in this case. I understand if you personally don't like that set up, however, it is becoming my go to that clients tend to love.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm not sure why you would go with the Lastolites if you're going to use these in a studio setting. They are mainly for on-the-go applications (being that they are collapsible). If you're static, then there are far cheaper, easier to use alternatives. The weakness of all Lastolite gear, IMO, are their stands/brackets... really cheap. Crappy actually. If you really want to go that route just look into Cowboy studio or the same ilk, reflector holders as they are exactly the same and not re-branded Lastolite. Also, the reflectors that come in the packages are not nearly as useful as picking up their Tri-grips and just using holders from any other makers. Then you get hand-holdables and can still use them as you can in the Triflector. You'll also get to chose from a number of different material that are not available in the kits. 

If you're looking for more "professional" looking gear I'd def steer clear of Lastolite for in studio stuff. They look exceptional cheap and work quite poorly compared to real studio gear... C stands, Rollers, etc. Every studio I've ever worked in makes their own reflectors or gobos as they are dead simple to make and hold up with a decent C-stand you can bag or are free standing. This is especially true for work with clients... they knock and bang into things in studio often. The last thing you want is your beauty dish/reflectors/ lighting getting knocked over, destroyed and dinging your client in the head because you couldn't bag a cheap lightweight stand properly.

Obviously you'll go with what you're comfortable with but as I have gone down this path before, it's a big burn of money... like tripods or camera bags, buy exceptional quality first or you may end up circling back again and buying twice or three times. At 246$ for the Triflector on BH's site... you could def spend that money on a decent C-stand or a roller and hold up a lot of reflectors, a beauty dish and a gobo... easily. The reviews there are saying that same thing about the flimsy-ness of that rig, so I'm not the only one. You're going to have to buy stands too if you don't have any. That's pretty pricey when you can buy a C-stand for $115 and the accessories to attach reflectors for a few dollars more.

Best of luck...


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 7, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone. However, I'm pretty sure we're talking about different things. I think you are referring to something like the Trigrip reflector, whereas I'm talking about the Triflector - http://www.lastolite.com/category/1066861.1067073.0.0.0/Triflector_MKII



Yep, wrong product - sorry about that. Have you tried using basic foam core yet? A couple pieces of gaff and fishing line and you have a similar effect, without the costs.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 7, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the input everyone. However, I'm pretty sure we're talking about different things. I think you are referring to something like the Trigrip reflector, whereas I'm talking about the Triflector - http://www.lastolite.com/category/1066861.1067073.0.0.0/Triflector_MKII
> ...



Yep, this is what I was talking about. And you don't even need gaff tape as Avenger and Kupo make foam core holder specifically for this application. Or go free standing...

16$ vs. 246$
http://www.adorama.com/KUKG600611.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiA-ZSzBRDp3ITHm5KO_JYBEiQA1JjHHCzOOfH63eyDu37uDJGe6LOezLoF84IS2vdk9aLTqp0aAhXm8P8HAQ


----------



## keithfullermusic (Dec 9, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Yep, this is what I was talking about. And you don't even need gaff tape as Avenger and Kupo make foam core holder specifically for this application. Or go free standing...
> 
> 16$ vs. 246$
> http://www.adorama.com/KUKG600611.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiA-ZSzBRDp3ITHm5KO_JYBEiQA1JjHHCzOOfH63eyDu37uDJGe6LOezLoF84IS2vdk9aLTqp0aAhXm8P8HAQ



In the UK the price in USD for the Triflector is $187. Also, if I used the forks I would need three, plus 3 light stands, 3 reflectors of the same size, and I'd have to make sure I didn't impale any clients.

I appreciate the recommendation of it- it actually does look awesome, and I might pick one up. However, it doesn't seem like a substitute for the Triflector.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 9, 2015)

Sounds like you've pretty much decided. If you get it, let us know how you like it!


----------



## NancyP (Dec 9, 2015)

Pookie, the thought was that I would carry the two-stop diffuser that came with the set of slip-covers, and the one-stop diffuser as well, so I could pick either diffuser for diffusion and use the other one for holding the slip cover (or if I wanted to do two reflectors I could). At any rate, yes, the 2 stop is more generally useful in high sun, the 1 stop useful mostly in already somewhat diffused natural lighting. The 18" size is perfect for macro. Flowers can be somewhat annoying in natural light photography, they bob in the breeze.

I think that the 30" size is good for non-macro subjects hand-held.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Dec 9, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sounds like you've pretty much decided. If you get it, let us know how you like it!



I'm definitely leaning towards it, but I haven't made up my mind just yet.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 18, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, this is what I was talking about. And you don't even need gaff tape as Avenger and Kupo make foam core holder specifically for this application. Or go free standing...
> ...



Only one stand for that is needed... you'd just need a multi-point attachment. Also fairly cheap. I def like Lastolite though, don't get me wrong. Just if you are really talking about mainly in studio use one Kupo/Avenger is worth tons more in the long run. You could even hang Triflectors on it if you really want to go that route. Way better than the cheap light weight stands Lastolite uses and shows with that set-up. 

I've used these for years and never hand one unintentional impaling, there have been time I wanted to intentionally do it though ;D


----------

